# Plant light



## quontoke (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay so right now I just added a 120 watt plant light to my collection of lights, i have it placed right over the plant and the four cfl's on the side of it with a fan blowing down on it. Will that plant light be good for it or should i take it out due to the heat. The first day I brought it I had it too close to the plant and it burnt one of the leaves. What should I do


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2009)

*more light the better imo ,,as long as you can remove the heat sufficently :48:

is it a cfl you have just added if so you can have them within a inch of the plants eace:*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2009)

Exactly what kind of "plant light" is it?  Is 120 the _actual_ wattage?  What are the lumens and the spectrum?  I have found that many lights that are touted as "plant lights" really aren't very good for mj...


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 26, 2009)

If it is one of the incandescent type with the bluish film stuff on it get rid of it. Those are made to"make plants appear healthy" But do nothing more than get hot. And the spectrum is very bad.


----------



## quontoke (Feb 26, 2009)

its actually 120 watts and it doesnt say lumens or anything .. its shaped like a halogen, bt here is a pic its the one hanging above the plant


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 26, 2009)

Halogens are not good either they produce too much heat for the light they give off. Only use CFL's,Flouro's and HID's.


----------



## quontoke (Feb 26, 2009)

so should i get rid of it?


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds like a yes. looks like my old light, stick with 42watt cfls for now man.

oh and keep that dog out of there or from really getting close, dont want mites. do what i did, put a dog out gate thing there. or just rig something. didnt see that til i pulled the pic bigger, good thing i caught that, i couldve possibly saved you a long fight on them, you might wanna check out the plant with a magnifying lens, everywhere including under the leaves.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i can't tell what that light is from the picture but I would say get rid of it unless you can figure out what it actually is. you need to get an oscillating fan on that plant, it will help with several things including air circulation, strengthening the stem, and keeping temps cool. 

Those cfl's need to be a lot closer to the plant. To figure out how close you can get them place your hand directly above the plant and then lower the lights as low as you can while still holding your hand there comfortably. Those bulbs shouldn't get too hot so you should be able to get them really close. The bulbs need to be directly above the plant, do not place bulbs around the plant. i would also put the cfl's in some type of reflector(like the one that is hanging) to help with wasted light since it looks like you are growing in a very open area. Personally, I would move the plant really close to that corner behind it so that you can maximize your light coverage. 

The plant looks healthy from what I can tell in the pic. Do not remove the damaged leaf, do not remove any leaves during your entire grow for that matter. When/if the leaf completely dies the plant will shed it, until then she is still using it.


----------



## yimmy capone (Feb 27, 2009)

That light is made by GE. It is an incadesent. 

I'v tried that light years ago. it is in the blue spectrum but the problem being is it gets mad hot. It will have to be like 8-10 inches away which will cause the stretch. the lumens are only like 875 if i remember correctly. Even with the cfls around it, it will still reach for that light. 


Learn from my mistake of my first try at growing. Like Mike saide get rid of it and put a cfl in that reflector.


----------



## quontoke (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks guys I took it out and now went back to my original set up with both lamps directly over it and a CFl in the reflector... Thank you it really saved my plant


----------

